# ISO Furr's Carrot Souffle



## pollydoodle (May 19, 2009)

I went to Furr's resturant last night and someone convinced me to try the carrot soufle. I LOVE IT!!! Does anyone have a recipe like theirs it was so good. TIA

Vicki


----------



## katybar22 (May 19, 2009)

Because I'm technologically challenged, I don't know how to post the recipe. But if you type in carrot souffle at www.copykat.com you will come up with Piccadilly carrot souffle. It looks sweet, so I'm not sure if it's similar or not. Hope it helps.

Katy


----------



## pollydoodle (May 19, 2009)

Thank you so much Katy I have saved this one.


----------

